# AARP Tear into Satellite TV



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Oops, Wrong Channel*




> *Read the fine print carefully if you sign up for satellite TV​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[MORE]


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that article. Problem is there are problems with both companies. A solution is offered to guide AARP members:


> Here are some tips for avoiding trouble with satellite TV providers:
> 
> Get it all in writing. Always read everything carefully, and don't rely on advertisements or claims made by a salesman, installer or customer service rep. The BBB cautions about "complex policies and fees that are sometimes unique to satellite service" and acknowledges that many fees and price increases are outlined in the fine print of agreements.
> Note offer limits and conditions. Tempted by a low-cost introductory period? Be sure to mark its end date on your calendar so you'll know when to cancel if dissatisfied. And if you plan an upgrade, ask if it will automatically extend your contract.
> Check every bill closely. The sooner you detect billing inaccuracies, the better. If your account is set for automatic charges to your credit card or bank account, check its statements.


Sounds like good advice to me relative to a lot of services. And then there's this paragraph:


> The Federal Communications Commission, which oversees satellite TV services, did not respond to a request for comment. But it reports that consumer complaints about both cable and satellite providers rose 9 percent in the first three months of 2010 compared with the first three months of 2009.


That is not surprising.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Editorial note: If you go to the AARP story, linked above,
be sure to read *Phrelin*'s comments following the article .


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

They are citing the Better Business Bureau as a source....so it isn't trustworthy data. The BBB is like the mafia, you have to pay them off to receive a positive report.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

The AARP telling you that Directv is a rip off is like TripleA telling me not to order from PizzaHut because it's the most expensive.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

SO, they have no issues with the easy reading straight language you get from Cable?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't know if I just had good reps and installers, but it was always very clear to me that there was a contract. I do wish there was a return period like cell phones, two weeks or so, but there are a lot of costs in the installation.

I don't like them putting it under a scam watch header. Dish and DirecTV are not scams. I would be curious, if you add up all the various Time Warners in the country, how many complaints are there with the BBB?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> They are citing the Better Business Bureau as a source....so it isn't trustworthy data. The BBB is like the mafia, you have to pay them off to receive a positive report.


and you have proof of this?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

AARP is one of the most reprehensible, if not truly evil, groups on the face of the earth today.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

SamC said:


> AARP is one of the most reprehensible, if not truly evil, groups on the face of the earth today.


AALRP.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

brant said:


> and you have proof of this?


It has been discussed countless time all over DBSTalk. In order to received positive reports from the BBB, you pay them off. If you don't pay, you receive negative reports. Guess who funds the BBB? The companies who pay them for those glowing reviews, scores, and reports.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> It has been discussed countless time all over DBSTalk. In order to received positive reports from the BBB, you pay them off. If you don't pay, you receive negative reports. Guess who funds the BBB? The companies who pay them for those glowing reviews, scores, and reports.


oh, so because its been discussed on the dbstalk forums assures it to be fact?

the BBB is funded by its members; the rating your business receives is not indicative of how much you paid to be accredited. if you stink, they're going to say that you stink.

show me some hard facts and i'll be somewhat interested in what you have to say. otherwise you're all speculating on false information.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

brant said:


> oh, so because its been discussed on the dbstalk forums assures it to be fact?
> 
> the BBB is funded by its members; the rating your business receives is not indicative of how much you paid to be accredited. if you stink, they're going to say that you stink.
> 
> show me some hard facts and i'll be somewhat interested in what you have to say. otherwise you're all speculating on false information.


The BBB is bought and paid for. Do your own research if you don't already possess the facts.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> The BBB is bought and paid for. Do your own research if you don't already possess the facts.


that's a great comeback when you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.

as a BBB member, i'd like to say you're completely clueless.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

brant said:


> that's a great comeback when you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> as a BBB member, i'd like to say you're completely clueless.


There certainly can be no debate that to get their highest rating, you have to be accredited, which means you have to pay them.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> There certainly can be no debate that to get their highest rating, you have to be accredited, which means you have to pay them.


you have to pay them to spend the time to check you out. paying them does not guarantee the highest rating, it only guarantees they'll go through the process of checking your business.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

brant said:


> you have to pay them to spend the time to check you out. paying them does not guarantee the highest rating, it only guarantees they'll go through the process of checking your business.


So, if you don't pay they just ignore review and give a rating out of their bum? :lol:


----------



## matthewb80 (Sep 17, 2007)

brant said:


> and you have proof of this?


I have my own business and once got a call from the BBB that they had received a complaint about our company. The BBB Guy says i notice you are not a member, If you join today i can "resolve" this issue for you!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

matthewb80 said:


> I have my own business and once got a call from the BBB that they had received a complaint about our company. The BBB Guy says i notice you are not a member, If you join today i can "resolve" this issue for you!


as a member, you have the opportunity to work with the customer who left a negative review to set the record straight. otherwise its just an anonymous complaint.

there's no guarantee the customer will be satisfied and change their opinion, but at least you can find out specifically what went wrong and work to correct those issues.


----------



## briarnh (Mar 30, 2008)

SamC said:


> AARP is one of the most reprehensible, if not truly evil, groups on the face of the earth today.


Agree


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SamC said:


> AARP is one of the most reprehensible, if not truly evil, groups on the face of the earth today.


Well, I disagree as there are many elements of AARP that do a lot for seniors. But they are so big and unwieldy they frequently don't know what they are doing. For instance, generally they tend to advocate for "liberal" policies that help seniors. So one of the funniest article on AARP is today:


> AARP's endorsement helped secure passage of President Barack Obama's health care overhaul. Now the seniors' lobby is telling its employees their insurance costs will rise partly as a result of the law.
> 
> ...And AARP adds that it's changing copayments and deductibles to avoid a 40 percent tax on high-cost health plans that takes effect in 2018 under the law.
> 
> ...


One might ask the question as to why just before the election they would send this memo out to employees about something that might or might not happen in 2018 regarding plans that wouldn't qualify as taxable anyway. But apparently nobody did ask.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This article is mostly FUD and then some advice that should already be known by the target audience of it's organization. Neither company has a $600 ECF but they say that's what people have to pay and then compare it to a cell phone ECF. So they never claim either company has an ECF of $600 but then compare it to a cell phone ECF. How is this any different from what they're trying to "protect" people from.


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

The BBB is like a crutch for irresponsible consumers that can't take ownership of their own decisions when it comes to looking at what they sign or reading the fine print. The BBB is all very much opinion as well in alot of cases I would think. Now this isn't to say there aren't legitimate cases of false information and heresay that have occurred, as I'm sure there are. Alot of it would relate to sales in some aspect or another. These individual cases are the exception and not the rule, since most complaints to the BBB do not have a leg to stand on. They are simply results of the consumers inability to make responsible choices and be accountable for their own actions.

IMHO.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I used the BBB in Oklahoma to arbitrate a lemon law dispute. That's one of the services they offer which I found extremely valuable and saved me quite a bit of money.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

(deleted...sick of BBB talk)


----------

